# so im working on an intake manifold



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

now that the holidays have passed i have some time to crank out some projects that have been on the back burner for a while. 









blank slugs








after some tuning









after some milling










and the finished product

ill have some more photos as i make more progress


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We had the same need lately for a race engine project- to create a velocity stack inlet to an oval runner... Check out what we came up with...


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

great minds think alike i guess, im making the plenum portion removable too. any way i am waiting on some material and tooling to come in and ill have some more to show you guys later in the week


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

slomk5 said:


> now that the holidays have passed i have some time to crank out some projects that have been on the back burner for a while.


Looks pretty good! This is one I did for a longitudinal set up. Left it oval though...


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

I like where this is going......


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

This thread makes me happy in so many ways.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

The material and tooling finally showed up so im going to have more to share with tou guys soon. On a side note do you guys think I should do a build thread on the actual car or just continue sharing the individual projects?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Either way just send me the link I love it :thumbup: I have an auto so the Sri is kind of a waste for me I'd actually prefer longer runners but hey good work is good work!


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

slomk5 said:


> The material and tooling finally showed up so im going to have more to share with tou guys soon. On a side note do you guys think I should do a build thread on the actual car or just continue sharing the individual projects?



Build thread defo!!


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

well its been a while but ive made some solid progress







just need to finalize the runner length and machine the plenum


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

well its been a while but ive made some solid progress







just need to finalize the runner length and machine the plenum.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Well that's looking pretty good! :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Looks good so far buddy


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks guys

well i had some time today so i decided to do a test fit




here it is with one of the runners in place


im pretty satisfied with how everything lined up. i think in going to change the runner angle a bit to allow for more hood clearance. but that kind of a minor deal. of all goes well ill be welding it up by next week.


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

back to making stuff..

i needed a to come up with some fittings for the pcv tube. i know i could have gone cheap and used some heater hose and some worm clamps but i decided to make it look and function correctly. both ends have provisions for oring seals






im really happy with how everything fit up


----------

